

A Particle Filter Approach to WiFi Target Localization  - ideamonk
http://recuv.colorado.edu/~frew/publications/WagleGNC10PartLoc.pdf

======
iwwr
Would we see a day where wireless devices have software-defined antennas?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_defined_antenna>

The idea is to modulate the directionality of the transmitter/receiver antenna
with no bulky or moving parts.

~~~
mturmon
These steered arrays have been standard radar technology for decades. The
signal processing involved is not that advanced. I assume when it's needed it
can be done.

